

Google exit from China a predictable gift: Baidu chief - hiteshiitk
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101116/tc_afp/uschinainternetcensorgooglebaidu

======
sabj
It's just sad for competition. Competition for the least censored results (ha)
and competition for ad dollars, search quality.

This said, I think an important difference that doesn't come out when a lot of
coverage goes down about China / Google / Baidu is the way in which Google
gets used in China. It's more complex than just "some people use Google, some
use Baidu." For example, who uses which, and why? An interesting question...!

------
ccw2010
Don't Americans know that Baidu is run by the Chinese government and its
collaborators? Of course Google was going to lose that fixed race.

